# Special thanks to LadyJ/John for organising MHF at Lincoln



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thought it about time we said a special thankyou to Jacquie and John who along with others stand marshal at the show rallies. It must be a real chore sometimes when they have members arriving Thursday, Friday and Saturday and have to make sure they can all fit in.

Members like me especially must be pain as I can never decide if we are going or not until the 11th hour   

Anyway popped over today and did what I do with the camera and photographed their dogs for them.

Will pop over with a framed pic before we leave Jac

stew


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Aww ............ aren't they 2 little cuties? 

Stew it's a lovely photograph .............. next time we attend a show/meet where you are gonna be can I please book your services for a photo shoot of our 2 little dogs?

Sue


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Brillant picture well done wish I could take pics like that, Thanks very good rally as usual.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_next time we attend a show/meet where you are gonna be can I please book your services for a photo shoot of our 2 little dogs? _

Be a pleasure Sue.

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Stew for a smashing piccy of Trudie & our new addition Archie who I am sure everybody at the rally was thoroughly sick of hearing barking at every thing we do apolgise for him. We have only had him a week so hopefully he will soon learn :roll: but i'm not holding me breath :lol: 

Another wet show  so we didn't really get to have a good old natter to everyone, we would like to thank you all for turning up and we must say you were all very well behaved :lol: 



Jacquie & John


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Yes Stew, you are actually quite talented! :lol: :lol: 

How'd you feel about photographing theboadacea and thereefeater when you are down our way next? Must warn you, they don't sit still much! :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

What a lovely piccie Stew. I would love to have one done of our Welshies, I quite fancy one that would look like it was oil painted if you know what I mean ? you could then also make it into an avator for me LOL :wink: well thats two in Skeg you had better get arranging a meet, and maybe I could get that DIL of mine to sort out getting some of the not so little baby now :wink: could you do something with bubbles I bet that would look really good, he is now 7 months,


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

ooo, forgot to say, I do think that the marshalls do a fab job too. They always seem to be on duty all the time at the rallies (very few!) that i have been too. The yellow vest is a permanent fixture .. do they sleep in it? 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_How'd you feel about photographing theboadacea and thereefeater when you are down our way next?_

Be a pleasure Leigh and Nette - yes I think a trip to Skeggie will have to take place me thinks

stew


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Stew, What a fab picture, you are really talented! Wish I had a dog for you to photograph.

Beautiful dogs LadyJ, I was watching you walk them the new one was very entertaining jumping around. Hope you had a good time.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I go away on holiday and jacquie gets a new dog. Lovely looking Archie is betsy will look forward to meeting him at Shepton if not before.
Sonja


----------

